# Wieviel muss ein brauchbares Echolot kosten.



## Riesenangler (13. August 2017)

Moin. Ich habe da mal eine Frage. Ich grübele über den kauf eines Echos nach. Ich will damit in der Hauptsache nach kanten suchen und mir nach und nach einige Gewässerkarten anlegen. Unsere Wasser sind im Schnitt zwischen drei und neun Meter tief. Wenn es geht mit einem GPS Finder. Ich habe auch schon im Netz in der Bucht gesehen, das es dort auch Komplettpakete gibt. taugen die denn was. Ich brauche kein 3D Echolot oder eines mit Kartenplotter und schon gar nicht ein Farbbildschirm oder so. Danke für eure Ratschläge.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Wieviel muss ein brauchbares Echolot kosten.*

Hallo Riesenangler,
also Tiefe, Kanten usw. findest du mit jedem Echolot. 

Interessanter ist der Punkt: Eigene Gewässerkarten anlegen. 

Man kann mittlerweile mit dem Echolot/Gps Daten aufnehmen und auf dem PC in eine Karte umrechnen lassen bzw. man hat die selbst aufgenommene Gewässerkarte im Gerät integriert- das ist schon ziemlich geil. 

Was die einzelnen Hersteller da anbieten hat Thomas Schlageter mal schön erklärt: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szsGXd-hGbI 

Wenn du so ein System nutzen möchtest, brauchst du halt zwingend GPS im Gerät und da gehts dann bei Lowrance z.B. so beim Hook 5 los, da bewegt man sich so im Bereich um die 450€.

Wenn du die alte "Zu-Fuß" Methode machen willst und die Gewässerkarte selber mit Zettel und Stift erstellen willst geht wie gesagt jedes Echolot. Da kanns dann auch ein recht günstiges sein.


----------



## Bibbelmann (13. August 2017)

*AW: Wieviel muss ein brauchbares Echolot kosten.*

Hast du dir den Deeper schonmal überlegt? Sieht erstmal nicht so dauerhaft aus wie ein Echolot, aber die Handhabung ist extrem einfach, und man kann sich auch einen guten Überblick über die Bodenbeschaffenheit machen. Den gibts mit GPS, Kartenapp fürs Handy..

Echolote können nicht alles, egal wie teuer sie sind. Und der kann schon einiges- vom Ufer aus! 

Die Schlageter-Dimension  mit "Höher, Besser, Weiter" und dem Anspruch auf fachlich korrekte Echolotbildgebung ist nicht unbedingt das was du als Angelnder brauchst

Mir persönlich liegt an Tiefenanzeige- wobei das so oder so nicht exakt ist- und an der Darstellung der Härte des Bodens. 

Die Unterscheidung wo die Sprungschicht ist, Artefakte zu unterscheiden, Fisch vs anderes; da ist  zuviel Gehirn und Geld dahinter- in der Regel brauchst du sowieso weitere Informationen und viel Erfahrung um das wirklich zu deuten.. 
Würde mir also ein bewährtes Standardgerät kaufen das wenig kostet.


----------



## trollmänchen (13. August 2017)

*AW: Wieviel muss ein brauchbares Echolot kosten.*

Hallo Riesenangler

Du machst es einem ja gar nicht so schwer einen Tip zu geben.
Da du schon geschrieben hast was nicht Benötigt wird  so wie ein Kartenplotterusw.
Hier meine  Tip.
1) Navi vom Auto
2) Blatt Papier und Bleistift
3) 30 Meter Band und Lotblei

Gruß Trollmänchen


----------



## Riesenangler (13. August 2017)

*AW: Wieviel muss ein brauchbares Echolot kosten.*

Guter Scherz. Im Ernst so 450 500 würde ich spgingen lassen. Portable ist Pflicht.


----------



## Angler9999 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Wieviel muss ein brauchbares Echolot kosten.*

Wenn du willst kannst du dich ja mal an meinem orientieren. Also live mal schauen was so ein Gerät macht/kann. 

Auch mit Echo ist es nicht einfach zu finden/fangen, aber das weißt du ja auch.
Ich bräuchte nur ne Tageskarte für dein (Hecht)Gewässer.


----------

